# تعلم معنا اللغه الفرنسيه + متجدد +



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (21 فبراير 2009)

​ 
*الموضوع ده عباره عن دروس لتعليم اللغه الفرنسيه مش كتابيه بس لا هيبقا بالصوت كمان

**الدرس الاول : الحروف الابجديه الفرنسيه**
**L'alphabet*
* شكلها زى الانجلش بالظبط بس تختلف فى 
النطق

*​ *a   b   c   d   e   f   g   h   i   j   k   l   m   n
 o   p   q   r   s   t   u   v   w   x   y   z

وحملوا من اللينك ده عشان تسمعوا نطق الحروف
:download:​*
http://www.wikiupload.com/download_page.php?id=99918

*ده لينك اخر للتحميل*

http://www.4shared.com/file/88952008/facd49a6/__online.html?dirPwdVerified=27868349
* اتمنى الكل يستفيد من الموضوع
تابعواااااااا

الموضوع ده مشترك معايا**كليمو** فيه 
لوحد عايز اى سؤال يسيبه فى الموضوع 
وانشاء الله يلاقى اجابته
 *​


----------



## kalimooo (21 فبراير 2009)

موضوع هايل يا كوكى

لو عايزة اي مساعدة احنا بنتكلم 

على بين بعضنا الفرنسي على طول

شكرااااا لمجهودك الجبار

سلام المسيح


----------



## Hallelujah (21 فبراير 2009)

*merci ma soeur
esperant que votre nouveau sujet va aidez beaucoup de freres*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (21 فبراير 2009)

*هو اللنيك ده شغال يا كوكي​*


----------



## marmar2010 (21 فبراير 2009)

موضوع جميل يا سكرة
ميرســــــــــــــــى


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (21 فبراير 2009)

jesus156 قال:


> *هو اللنيك ده شغال يا كوكي​*


*
اه شغال ياروكا هو مشتغلش معاكى ده انا الى رفعاه
ادخلى عليه هتلاقى كلمه downlod file على ايدك اليمين دوسى عليها هيظهر ارقام وحروف على حسب اكتبيها ودوسى انتر وهتلاقيه بيحمل عادى وشغال لما بينزل كمان*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (21 فبراير 2009)

marmar2010 قال:


> موضوع جميل يا سكرة
> ميرســــــــــــــــى



*ميرسى يا مرمر على مرورك الجميل*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (21 فبراير 2009)

AmnayAmazigh قال:


> *merci ma soeur
> esperant que votre nouveau sujet va aidez beaucoup de freres*



*merci beaucoup mon frere*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (21 فبراير 2009)

*الأرقام : Les Nombres *
​ 

*0**=**zero*

*  1=un *

*  2 =deux*

*  3 =trois*

*  4 =quatre*

*  5 =cinq*

*  6 =six*

*  7 =sept*

*  8 =huit*

*  9 =neuf*

*  10 =dix*

*  11 =onze*

*  12 =douze*

*  13 =treize*

*  14 =quatroze*

*  15 =quinze*

*  16 =seize*

*  17 =dix_sept*

*  18 =dix_huit*

*  19 =dix_neuf*

*  20 =vingt*

*  21 =vingt et un*

*  22 =vingt_deux*

*  23 =vingt_trois*

*  24 =vingt_quatre*

*  30 =trente*

*  31 =trent et un*

*  32 =trent_deux*

*  40 =quarante*

*  50 =cinguante*

*  60 =soixante*

*  70 =soixante_dix*

*  71 =soixante et onze*

*  72 =soixante_douze*

*  73 =soixante_treize*

*  74 =soixante_quatorze*

*  75 =soixante_quinze*

*  76 =soixante_seize*

*  77 =soixante_dix_sept*

*  80 =quatre_vingts*

*  81 =quatre_vingt_un*

*  82 =quatre_vingt_deux*

*  90 =quatre_vingt_dix*

*  91 =quatre_vingt_onze*

*  99 =quatre_vingt_dix_neuf*

*  100 =cent*

*  101 =cent un*

*  200 =deux cents*

*  1,000 =mille*

*  1789 =mille sept cent quatre vingt neuf*

*  1515 =mille cinq cent quinze*

* 10,000=dix mille*

* 100,000=cent mille*

* 1,000,000=un million*

* 1,000,000,000=un milliard

وده لينك عشان تسمعوا نطق الارقام بالترتيب زى ما انا كتباهم

http://www.wikiupload.com/middle_page.php?id=99971

لينك اخر للتحميل

http://www.4shared.com/file/88952754/8b43e74d/_online.html?dirPwdVerified=27868349
 تابعووووووووا* ​


----------



## botros_22 (21 فبراير 2009)

موضوع جميل جـــدا شكرا يا سويتى

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (21 فبراير 2009)

botros_22 قال:


> موضوع جميل جـــدا شكرا يا سويتى
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​



*ميرسى يا بطرس على مرورك وتشجيعك*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (21 فبراير 2009)

* التحيات : Les Salutations 

** salut** = أهلا*
* bienvenue = مرحبا*
* bonjour = صباح الخير، صباح النور*
* bonsoir = مساء الخير، مساء النور*
* bonne nuit  = ليلة سعيدة*

* au revoir = الوداع*
* à bientôt  = إلى اللقاء قريباً*
* à toute à l'heure = إلى لقاء*

* s'il vous plaît, s'il te plaît  = رجاء*
* merci  = شكراً لك*
* de rien  = عفواً*
*excusez-moi, pardonnez-moi** =**اعذرنى*
* excuse-moi, pardonne-moi   =  اعذرنى*
* félicitations   =  آسف*
* bonne chance    = حظاً سعيداً*

* Monsieur   =  السيد*
* Madame    = السيدة*
* Mademoiselle  =   الآنسة*​* 
وده اللينك عشان تسمعوا نطق الكلمات
بالترتيب 
:download:

http://www.wikiupload.com/middle_page.php?id=99978

ده لينك اخر للتحميل
http://www.4shared.com/file/88952997/b461d4f1
/_online.html?dirPwdVerified=27868349

معلومه اضافيه
هكتب الكلمه فرنسى ومعناها انجلش اوكى

salut  =   Hello , Hi
bienvenue  =   Welcome
bonjour    = Good day
bonsoir   =  Good evening
bonne nuit   =  Good night

au revoir   =  Good-bye, bye
à bientôt   =  See you soon
à tout à l'heure  =   See you later

s'il vous plaît, s'il te plaît   =  Please
merci  =   Thank you
de rien   =  You're welcome
excusez-moi, pardonnez-moi
excuse-moi, pardonne-moi =    Excuse me
félicitations  =   Congratulations
bonne chance =    Good luck

Monsieur  =   Sir
Madame    = Madam
Mademoiselle  =   Miss


  *​


----------



## + بريسكلا + (21 فبراير 2009)

*



جميييييييييل يا كوكى 
ربنا يبارك مجهوداتك​*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (22 فبراير 2009)

+ بريسكلا + قال:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*ويباركك يا حبيبتى
ميرسى اوى للتشجيع الجميل ده*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (22 فبراير 2009)

* الوقت : Les Temps


la seconde     الثانية
la minute     الدقيقة
l'heure     الساعة
le jour     اليوم
la semaine     الإسبوع
le mois     الشهر

la saison     الموسم
l'année     السنة
la décennie     العقد
le siècle     القرن
le millénium     الألفية
l'éternité     الابد

le matin     الصباح
le midi     الظهر
l'après-midi     بعد الظهر

la soirée     المساء
la nuit     الليل
le minuit     منتصف الليل

le lundi     الإثنين
le mardi     الثّلاثاء
le mercredi     الأربعاء
le jeudi     الخميس

le vendredi     الجمعة
le samedi     السّبت
le dimanche     الأحد

janvier     يناير/ كانون الثّاني
février     فبراير/شباط
mars     مارس/آذار
avril     أبريل/نيسان
mai     مايو/أيار
juin     يونيو/حزيران

juillet     يوليو/تموز
août     أغسطس/آب
septembre     سبتمبر/أيلول
octobre     أكتوبر/ تشرين الأول
novembre     نوفمبر/تشرين الثّاني
décembre     ديسمبر/ كانون الأول

le printemps     الربيع
l'été     الصيف

l'automne     الخريف
l'hiver     الشتاء

ده اللينك عشان تسمعوا نطق
الكلمات
:download:
http://www.wikiupload.com
/middle_page.php?id=99990

لينك اخر للتحميل
http://www.4shared.com/file/88953247/b5262238/_online.html?dirPwdVerified=27868349
تابعوووووووووووا

للاضافه
الكلمه فرنسى ومعناها انجلش
 
la seconde=     second
la minute =    minute
l'heure=     hour
le jour=     day
la semaine=     week
le mois =    month

la saison =    season
l'année =    year
la décennie=     decade
le siècle =    century
le millénium =    millennium
l'éternité =    eternity

le matin =    morning
le midi =    noon
l'après-midi=     afternoon

la soirée =    evening
la nuit =    night
le minuit =    midnight

le lundi =    Monday
le mardi =    Tuesday
le mercredi=     Wednesday
le jeudi     =Thursday

le vendredi =    Friday
le samedi=     Saturday
le dimanche =    Sunday

janvier=     January
février=     February
mars     =March
avril =    April
mai =    May
juin =    June

juillet=     July
août =    August
septembre     =September
octobre =    October
novembre =    November
décembre=     December

le printemps=     spring
l'été =    summer

l'automne =    fall, autumn
l'hiver=     winter  
 ​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (22 فبراير 2009)

*للاسف كل مادوس علي download file واكتب الارقام مايحصلش حاجة:36_1_4::36_1_4::36_1_4::36_1_4::36_1_4:*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (22 فبراير 2009)

*الترقيم :L'ecriture*​










*
la virgule

le point

le point_virgule

les deux point m

le point d'exclamation

le tiret

l'apostrophe f

les guihhemets m

l'arobase f

l'asterisque m

la crochet

la barre*
*
ال M اختصار لmasculin مذكر
و
ال f اختصار لfeminin        مؤنث 

وده لينك التحميل عشان تسمعوا نطق الكلمات بالترتيب * 
:download:
http://www.wikiupload.com/middle_page.php?id=100100
*
لينك اخر للتحميل
http://www.4shared.com/file/88953925/1270b73/_online.html?dirPwdVerified=27868349
* *تابعوااااااااااااا*
​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (22 فبراير 2009)

jesus156 قال:


> *للاسف كل مادوس علي download file واكتب الارقام مايحصلش حاجة:36_1_4::36_1_4::36_1_4::36_1_4::36_1_4:*


*
هتلاقى لما تكتبى الارقام تحتيها كلمة get
دوسى عليها هيتحمل صدقينى
جربى تانى وقوليلى *


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (22 فبراير 2009)

swety koky girl قال:


> *
> هتلاقى لما تكتبى الارقام تحتيها كلمة get
> دوسى عليها هيتحمل صدقينى
> جربى تانى وقوليلى *


*
برضه بدوس ومش بيحمل انا عارفة اني تعبتك معايا خلاص مش مهم 

بس اللي عايزة اساله الباقي جرب نزل معاهم​*


----------



## zama (22 فبراير 2009)

بجد مجهودك رائع جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
بس لى رجاء لو سمحتى كملى الموضوع للاخر لان انا بجد هتابع باهتمام شديد
وارجو التثبيت


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (22 فبراير 2009)

mena magdy said قال:


> بجد مجهودك رائع جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
> بس لى رجاء لو سمحتى كملى الموضوع للاخر لان انا بجد هتابع باهتمام شديد
> وارجو التثبيت



*ميرسى يا مينا لاهتمامك
الموضوع مثبت بالفعل
واتمنا الكل يستفاد منه
وهكمله للاخر  انا بديته من اول الحروف وانشاء الله ربنا يقدرنى واكمله للاخر
وشوف الروابط شغاله معاك ولو فى اى مشكله قولى عليها
*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (22 فبراير 2009)

*الالوان :  les couleurs
le rouge=احمر
le vert=اخضر
le bleu=ازرق
le blanc=ابيض
l'orange m=ليموني \ برتقالى
le noir=اسود
jaune =اصفر 
le rose=الزهر
le marron=بني
le beige=بيج
le gris=رمادي
le bleu clair=ازرق فاتح
le vert fonce=اخضر غامق
le pourpre=بنفسجى غامق

كل الالوان دى مؤنث ماعدا
 l'orange m=ليموني \ برتقالى

ده لينك للتحميل عشان تسمعوا نطق الالوان
:download:
http://www.wikiupload.com/middle_page.php?id=100112
لينك اخر
http://www.4shared.com/file/88954297/9d5f64cc/_online.html?dirPwdVerified=27868349
تابعوووووووووووا​*


----------



## god love 2011 (22 فبراير 2009)

واووووووووووووووووووووووو
موضوع حلو اوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووى انا بحب الفرنساوى اووووووووووووووووووووووووى
ونفسى اتعلمه معاكم
ميرسى كتيررررررررررررررررررر
على الموضوع 
وربنا معاكى ويبارك عملك وخدمتك​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (22 فبراير 2009)

سيمون يوسف قال:


> واووووووووووووووووووووووو
> موضوع حلو اوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووى انا بحب الفرنساوى اووووووووووووووووووووووووى
> ونفسى اتعلمه معاكم
> ميرسى كتيررررررررررررررررررر
> ...



*ميرسى يا سيمون
اتمنا الموضوع يفيدك انك تتعلميه معانا *


----------



## zama (22 فبراير 2009)

انا اتعاملت مع الموقع لكن بكتب الرقم اللى بيظهر عادى وادوس على انتر او الزرار اللى تحتيه بيجيب نفس الصفحة الاولى مرة اخرى وجربت الحاولة اكتر من مرة.......... استأذنك بلغينى ايه الحل او بعد اذنك لو ممكن ترفعى الملفات على مواقع رفع اخرى مثل الرابيد شير او الميجا ابلود وغيرها من المواقع المعروفة الاخرى ...
اسف للاطالة........................


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (22 فبراير 2009)

mena magdy said قال:


> انا اتعاملت مع الموقع لكن بكتب الرقم اللى بيظهر عادى وادوس على انتر او الزرار اللى تحتيه بيجيب نفس الصفحة الاولى مرة اخرى وجربت الحاولة اكتر من مرة.......... استأذنك بلغينى ايه الحل او بعد اذنك لو ممكن ترفعى الملفات على مواقع رفع اخرى مثل الرابيد شير او الميجا ابلود وغيرها من المواقع المعروفة الاخرى ...
> اسف للاطالة........................



*لا مافيش اى اطله خالص
حاضر هشوف موضوع الروابط معنها بتشتغل معايا
بس هصلحها وهبلغك انها شغاله*


----------



## M a r i a m (22 فبراير 2009)

جميل اوى ياسكر بجد
لو حبيتي انى هيلب ايم هير
هههههههه
تستحقى اجمل تقييم​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (22 فبراير 2009)

y_a_r_a قال:


> جميل اوى ياسكر بجد
> لو حبيتي انى هيلب ايم هير
> هههههههه
> تستحقى اجمل تقييم​



*اوك يا حبيبتى لو احتاجت اى حاجه هقولك
ميرسى كتير ليكى ولتقيمك*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (22 فبراير 2009)

*ملابس الرجال : Les Vetements d'homme*







































*تابعوووووووووووا*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (22 فبراير 2009)

​ 



*معلومه :  الles للجمع يعني اكثر من واحد

 انا كتباهم على الرسمه ممكن تكون مفرد وانا جمعاها ده بس عشان هى منطوقه كده اوكى
لكن لو حاجه بس واحده تاخد  la   او   le
ولو جمع اكتر من حاجه تاخد les  *
*وده لينك تحميل عشان تسمعوا النطق*

http://www.4shared.com/file/88955251/6035e990/__online.html?dirPwdVerified=27868349
*تابعوووووووووووا*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (22 فبراير 2009)

*كوكي بجد مرسيه علي المجهود ده ربنا يباركك 

اللنيك اشتغل بتاع 4shared :ura1::ura1::new8::new8::big35::big35:​*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (22 فبراير 2009)

jesus156 قال:


> *كوكي بجد مرسيه علي المجهود ده ربنا يباركك
> 
> اللنيك اشتغل بتاع 4shared :ura1::ura1::new8::new8::big35::big35:​*


*
اى خدمه يا روكا مبسوطه انه اشتغل معاكى*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (23 فبراير 2009)

*جسم الإنسان : Le corps*​ 





* رأس  La tête*


* الجفنLa paupière*

* الأذن L’oreille*
* الخد La joue*
* فتحتي الانف La narine*
* فم La bouche*
* الشفاه Les lèvres*
* شفته السفلى La lèvre inférieure*
* شفته العليا La lèvre supérieure*

* اللسان La dent*
* الفك La mâchoire*
* شارب La moustache*
* لحية La barbe*

* الجلد La peau*
* الرقبة La nuque*

* الكتف L’épaule*

* الابط L’aisselle*


* صدر La poitrine*

*الورك**La hanche* 

*ردف La fesse*
 * الفخذ La cuisse*

*الكاحل La cheville*



*الجبهة Le front*
* وجه Le visage*
* الجمجمة Le crâne*
* شعر Les cheveux*
* العيون L’œil*
* عيون Les yeux*
* الرموش Les cils*
* الحاجبين Les sourcils*
* الانف Le nez*

* الذقن Le menton*
* الرقبة Le cou*
* الذراع Le bras*
* الساعد L’avant-bras*
* الكوع Le coude*
* المعصم Le poignet*
* الاصبع Le doigt*






* الجذع Le tronc*
* الصدر Le thorax*
*الثدي**Le sein*
*السرة**Le nombril*
*الحلمة**Le mamelon*
*الظهر* * Le dos*
*الكلى**Le rein*
*بطن* * Le ventre*
* الركبة**Le genou*

* قدم**Le pied*

*اصبع القدم**L’orteil*


* دول الاصابع من التخين الى الصغير بالترتيب*


 *  Le pouce​*
* L’index*
* Le majeur*
* L’annulaire*
* L’auriculaire

ده لينك لسماع النطق
http://www.4shared.com/file/89103083/9fbe7bea/__1.html?dirPwdVerified=27868349

طبعا مقدرش اكد ان الكلمات المسموعه بنفس الترتيب الى مكتوبه بيه الكلمات
بس المهم ان موجود الكلمه ومعناها وفى صورة بتوضح ده

*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (24 فبراير 2009)

*ملحوظه : بالنسبه للارقام
لو الرقم زى ده 
soixante_dix=70=60+10
لو رقم كبير وبعده رقم صغير يبقا جمعناهم 
لكن لو رقم زى ده
quatre_vingt=80=4x20
لو الرقم صغير وبعده فى رقم كبير يبقا  بنضرب

يارب اكون عرفت اوضح ازاى بتتكتب الارقام
​*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (24 فبراير 2009)

*الفواكه : Les Fruits ​*



​ 


​ 


​ *
** وده لينك عشان تسمعوا النطق والارقام الى على الصور دى ترتيبها فى النطق اوكى*
http://www.4shared.com/file/89285167/941d9ef9/_online.html?dirPwdVerified=27868349​


----------



## kalimooo (24 فبراير 2009)

1=التفاحة
2=عنق التفاحة
3=قطعة التفاحة
4= البزرة
5=موزة
6=القشرة الخارجية
7=البرتقال
8=شراب البرتقال
9=شرائح مستديرة
10=الجريب فروت الماوس
11=الليمون
12=الليمون الاخضر
13=  خوخ أرجواني
14=  خوخ مجفف
15=الدراقة
16=المشمش
17=الافوكا
18=الايجاص
19= شمام
20=البطيخ
21=الاناناس
22=جوز الهند
23=المنجا
24=الكرز
25=العنب
26=العنب الجاف
27=المربى
28=التوت
29=الفريز
30=التوت البري
31=التوت
32=الزيتون


----------



## مديون للمسيح (25 فبراير 2009)

*الموضوع هاااااااااااايل جداااااااااااااااااااا لأنى من أكتر المعجبين باللغه الفرنسية وأرجو أن تستمروا شكرا koky و كليمو​*
*merci beaucoup ​*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (25 فبراير 2009)

مديون للمسيح قال:


> *الموضوع هاااااااااااايل جداااااااااااااااااااا لأنى من أكتر المعجبين باللغه الفرنسية وأرجو أن تستمروا شكرا koky و كليمو​*
> *merci beaucoup ​*


*
ميرسى كتير يا مديون للمسيح
كويس ان الموضوع عجبك ويارب تستفاد منه*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (25 فبراير 2009)

*الخضروات les legumes 
*



*le poivron الفلفل        
(l'aubergine ( f   الباذنجان    
la pomme de terre..    
=البطاطس
la patate
.  le piment  الفلفل الاحمر    
la laitue    الخس    
 le chou  الكرنب    
la carotte  الجزرة    
l'asperge ( f  الهليون    
l'artichaut ( m  الخرشوف    
la betterave  البنجر       
le concombre الخيار  
la courgette كوسه       
l'ail (m  الثوم                   
 le mais الذره         
le brocoli البروكلى      
le chou-fleur قرنبيط       
la tomate الطماطم        
l'oignon  ( m البصل
le champignon  الفطر       
   le celeri كرفس
la salade سلطه
la citrouille  القرع 
les haricots (m الفول
les petits pois ( m  البازلاء
la cosse de pois بازيلا جراب
la patate douch البطاطا
البصلl'oingnon nouveau ( m)
 la gousse d'ail فص ثوم
le navet  اللفت
les radis ( mالفجل
ده ترتيبهم حسب الى هتسمعوه
وده اللينك حملوا عشان تسمعوا النطق
http://www.4shared.com/file/89450547/b8358339/_online.html?dirPwdVerified=27868349
​*


----------



## zama (27 فبراير 2009)

رووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووعة جدااااااااا
بس فين الاضافة الانجليزى اللى حضرتك قولتى عليها 
وشكرا جزيلا على المجهود المبذول من سيادتك...........


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (27 فبراير 2009)

mena magdy said قال:


> رووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووعة جدااااااااا
> بس فين الاضافة الانجليزى اللى حضرتك قولتى عليها
> وشكرا جزيلا على المجهود المبذول من سيادتك...........



*ضفتها مش فى كله بس موجوده فى اول الموضوع يا مينا*


----------



## zama (2 مارس 2009)

لو سمحتى استفسار من حضرتك
un نكتبها عند الكلمة النكرة المذكر
une نكتبها عند الكلمة النكرة المؤنث
اما
le عند الكلمة المعرفة المذكر
la عند الكلمة المعرفة المؤنث
les عند الكلمة المعرفة الجمع
سؤالى هو ازاى اعرف الكلمة دى معرفة ولا نكرة لكى اكتب الاداة المناسبة امامها لانه صعب جدا انى احفظ كل كلمة قدامها ايه من الادوات لانها بصراحة حاجة تلخبط جدااااااا انا مش بنسى اصل الكلمة ولكن بنسى اى الادوات
اللى تتكتب قدامها؟؟
 فلو سمحتى عايز افهم الجزئية دى!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (2 مارس 2009)

mena magdy said قال:


> لو سمحتى استفسار من حضرتك
> un نكتبها عند الكلمة النكرة المذكر
> une نكتبها عند الكلمة النكرة المؤنث
> اما
> ...


مذكرle
 laمؤنث

 un مذكر
 une مؤنث
 les للجمع

 بص يا مينا انت بتحفظ الكلمه نفسها وعلى حسب الاداه الى بتحطها قبلها بتعرف الكلمه اذا كانت معرفه ولا نكرة

 يعني

 un chien كلب

 le chien الكلب
 لما تكون عايز تقول الكلب ومرة تانية كلب مش حفظ..
 بس بتبقا حافظ الكلمه نفسها​


----------



## Mary Louis (2 مارس 2009)

بيشتغل التحميل .... أنا لسة منزلاه حالا... جربي تنزليه من 4 shared  ، احسن في التنزيل


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (2 مارس 2009)

mary louis قال:


> بيشتغل التحميل .... أنا لسة منزلاه حالا... جربي تنزليه من 4 shared  ، احسن في التنزيل



مش فاهمه يا مارى هى فى لينكات مش شغاله
الى مش شغال قوليلى على اللينك وانا ارفعهولك تانى


----------



## Mary Louis (2 مارس 2009)

انا بجد باشكر كل اللي تعبوا ورفعوا الملفات الصوتية واللي كتبوا ادروس السهلة الجميييييييييلة دي .....باسأل امته هاتكتبو عن القواعد ؟؟؟؟ مستنياها بفارغ الصبر. ربنا يبارك عملكم


----------



## Mary Louis (2 مارس 2009)

اه اسفة ...انا رديت علي عضوة كانت بتقول ان اللينكات مش شغالة ...بس اتاريها كانت كاتبة التعليق في نوفمبر اللي فات ...يعني انا رديت وبأكد ان اللينكات شغالة كويس ...بس الرد كان متأخر


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (2 مارس 2009)

ولا يهمك يا  مارى بس احنا لسه فى الاول ولما نتعرف على الكلمات وكل حاجه نبقا عارفين اسمها اكيد هنكمل القواعد خليكى متابعه ويارب تستفيدى
نورتينى


----------



## zama (3 مارس 2009)

اوك كلام حضرتك مظبوط جداً
بس ازاى اعرف الكلمة دى مؤنث ولا مذكر 
هل يعتمد ذلك على اصل ترجمتها للعربية ولا ايه؟


----------



## zama (3 مارس 2009)

بس بكل امانة مجهود وموضوع يستحق التقييم


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (3 مارس 2009)

mena magdy said قال:


> اوك كلام حضرتك مظبوط جداً
> بس ازاى اعرف الكلمة دى مؤنث ولا مذكر
> هل يعتمد ذلك على اصل ترجمتها للعربية ولا ايه؟



تعرف الكمله مؤنث او مذكر من الاداه الى قبلها زى ما قولتلك الاداه بتعرف الكلمه وبتعرفنا نكرة او معرفه ومذكر ولا مؤنث
لا مش بتعتمد على ترجمتها
كل الاعتماد بيبقا على الاداه وفى كلمات وانت بتحفظ هتبقا عارف انها مؤنث ومتجيش مذكر وكل ده هيبان لما نقول القواعد


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (3 مارس 2009)

mena magdy said قال:


> بس بكل امانة مجهود وموضوع يستحق التقييم



ميرسى يا مينا ويارب تستفاد معانا كويس


----------



## zama (3 مارس 2009)

أنا أقصد هفرق أزاى أذا كانت الكلمة دى مذكر ولا مؤنث حتى أكتب الأداة الصحيحة
يعنى لو مكنتش الأداة مكتوبة أنا هعرفها أزاى؟
وأنا أسف للإطالة..


----------



## kalimooo (3 مارس 2009)

mena magdy said






مثلا"
LA FILLE البنت

LA FEMME المراءة

مثلا" 
LES FEMME    S  

من الملاحظ وضعنا حرف   بالجمع

 زي العربي نحن بالفطرة نعرف اذا كانت ذكر او انثى

فنضع الشيء المناسب

 حتى في اشياء  بالعربي نختلف عليها


 دي قواعد يعني مش ضروري تكون حافظ القواعد حتى تتكلم عربي

وفي اشياء ايضا" زي العربي نأخذها بالممارسة والقراءة.. والفطرة..

يعني بعد ان  تحفظ معاني اكبر عدد ممكن من الكلمات .وعندما تبداء بالقراءة وبعدها

بالكلام مع احد ما تكتسب الذي تسأل عنه هكذا وفي اشياء

نضطر الى فتح اللاروس اي القاموس لنعرف  ما هي..

طبعا" مستقبلا" لو تريد ان تتقوى تدرس القواعد الفرنسية...وهي كثيرة..


----------



## zama (3 مارس 2009)

شكراً لحضرتك


----------



## Raymond (9 مارس 2009)

mena magdy said قال:


> أنا أقصد هفرق أزاى أذا كانت الكلمة دى مذكر ولا مؤنث حتى أكتب الأداة الصحيحة
> يعنى لو مكنتش الأداة مكتوبة أنا هعرفها أزاى؟
> وأنا أسف للإطالة..



من الاخر ياباشا ... و ده كلام بجد مش تخريف و لو مش مصدق اسأل اي مدرس فرنساوي

عندك مثلا كلمة علي سبيل المثال
refrigerateur
اللي هي ثلاجة

انطقها كده

le refregirateur
و
la refregirateur

و شوف انهي اسهل في النطق

حتبقي le
================================
الموضوع جميل علي فكرة و انا متابع و مستني لما نوصل للجرامير كمان علشان انا اللغة عندي كانت قوية بس مع عدم الاستخدام اتدمرت ..


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (9 مارس 2009)

Raymond قال:


> من الاخر ياباشا ... و ده كلام بجد مش تخريف و لو مش مصدق اسأل اي مدرس فرنساوي
> 
> عندك مثلا كلمة علي سبيل المثال
> refrigerateur
> ...


ميرسى ياRaymond على وجودك ومتابعتك قول يارب واحنا نوصل للجرامير
وميرسى لاجابتك فعلا فى حاجات بتبقا حسب سهوله النطق بتتحدد


----------



## Raymond (9 مارس 2009)

swety koky girl قال:


> ميرسى ياRaymond على وجودك ومتابعتك قول يارب واحنا نوصل للجرامير
> وميرسى لاجابتك فعلا فى حاجات بتبقا حسب سهوله النطق بتتحدد



ميرسي ليكم لانكم عاملين موضوع هايل بجد و انا متابع معاكم علشان فعلا انا اللغة عندي شبه انقرضت يعني ... و ده لمسته لما اتكلمت ع زوجة واحد صاحبي من فرنسا كنت بفهمها لكن مش بعرف اتكلم لنسياني الجرامير و الفوكابيولار ..
بجد شكرا عالموضوع الحلو المفيييييييييييييييييييد 30:30:30:30:


----------



## zama (13 مارس 2009)

ميرسى لكم جميعا على التفسير 
وانتظر المزيد


----------



## KOKOMAN (13 مارس 2009)

مجهود راااااااااااائع يا سويتى

تسلم ايدك 

ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك
​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (13 مارس 2009)

mena magdy said قال:


> ميرسى لكم جميعا على التفسير
> وانتظر المزيد


ميرسى للمتابعه يا مينا


kokoman قال:


> مجهود راااااااااااائع يا سويتى
> 
> تسلم ايدك
> 
> ...


ثانكس يا كوكو
نورت الموضوع


----------



## رحيق (13 مارس 2009)

Langue française est très facile 

L'information et les valeurs sont assez


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (13 مارس 2009)

رحيق قال:


> Langue française est très facile
> 
> L'information et les valeurs sont assez




Merci pour votre participation


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (13 مارس 2009)

​ 

*aller*
*الذهاب لمكان ما*
*Going**Somewhere*​ 

*Aller dans une ville*
To go to a town
الذهاب الى المدينه



Aller à Paris, Manchester
To go to Paris, Manchester
الذهاب الى باريس مانشستر



Aller Chez quelqu'un
To go to someone's place
الذهاب الى مكان شخص ما



Il est allé chez ses amis
He went to his friends'place
هو ذهب الى مكان صديقه



Allons au musée
Let's go to the museum
فلنذهب الى المتحف



Je veux aller au cinema
I want to go to the cinema
انا اريد ان اذهب الى السينما



J'aimerai visiter
I would like to visit
اريد ان ازور


​


----------



## Raymond (18 مارس 2009)

tres bien ya koky
mille mercis
​


----------



## fouad78 (18 مارس 2009)

على فكرة أنا كنت بدأت أتعلم الفرنسية من السيديات وراح أتابع معك باذن الرب
موضوع رائع يا كوكي الرب يباركك​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (18 مارس 2009)

raymond قال:


> tres bien ya koky
> mille mercis
> ​





fouad78 قال:


> على فكرة أنا كنت بدأت أتعلم الفرنسية من السيديات وراح أتابع معك باذن الرب
> موضوع رائع يا كوكي الرب يباركك​



ميرسى كتير ليكم


----------



## kalimooo (21 مارس 2009)

كوكى

بليز عايز في حاجات

 كتير مش فاهمها

والمامي قالتلي اتعلم فرنسي


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (21 مارس 2009)

كليمو قال:


> كوكى
> 
> بليز عايز في حاجات
> 
> ...


*من عنيا يا كليمو
انت تؤمر
*


----------



## KOKO 9 (23 مارس 2009)

جميل جداااااااااااا وياريت يكون فى حاجات تانى


----------



## KOKO 9 (23 مارس 2009)

على فكرة انا بحب الفرنساوى جدا وكنت عايزة اتعلمه وشكرا ياكوكى


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (23 مارس 2009)

koko 9 قال:


> جميل جداااااااااااا وياريت يكون فى حاجات تانى





koko 9 قال:


> على فكرة انا بحب الفرنساوى جدا وكنت عايزة اتعلمه وشكرا ياكوكى



ميرسى ليكى يا كوكو
يارب تستفيدى ولسه هكمل الباقى انشاء الله قريب


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (30 مارس 2009)

desloe  =	 Apologies  	 =الاعتذار​
 Apologies  الإعتذار

Je suis désolé
I am sorry
انا اعتذر

Je    	suis     vraiment    désolé 
I am terribly sorry   	                    
انا آسف جداً 	

Désolé  J'ai   fait   une erreur 
I'm sorry  I  made a  mistake 
أنا أسف . إنا صنعت خطأ

Je suis   désolé   d'être   en retard  
I'm  Sorry I'm late 
أنا آسف تأخرت

Désolé   je   ne t'avais pas  vu 
Sorry I didn't see you    
أسف أنا لم أراك

Non,  je ne peux pas  le faire 
 No I  can't  do it
 لا أقدر أن أفعل هذا


​ Accepting Apologies  قبول الاعتذار



Ca  ne   fait rien   
It doesn't matter
هذا 	لا يهم

Cela   n'a pas d'importance
It's not important   
إنه غير هام	


 Ne t'inquiète pas  pour ça 
Don't worry about it 
لا تقلق على هذا الأمر



​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (30 مارس 2009)

​ 
saisons, jours et mois      = Seasons, days and months  =     المواسم و الأيام و الشهور​
Seasons = الفصول
Hiver =Winter=       الشتاء 
 Printemps=Spring=   الربيع
 Eté =Summer=الصيف
Automne=          Autumn=الخريف 



Days of the Week = أيام الأسبوع 
   Lundi=Monday=لإثنين

  Mardi=Tuesday =الثلاثاء

  Mercredi=Wednesday=الأربعاء 

  Jeudi=Thursday=الخميس 

 Vendredi=Friday =الجمعة 

 Samedi=Saturday=السبت

 Dimanche=Sunday=الأحد 



Months=  الشهور 
    Janvier=January=يناير

Février=February=فبراير

Mars=March=مارس 

Avril=April=أبريل

 May=Mai=مايو

 June=June=يونيو 

Juillet=July=يوليو

 Août=August=اغسطس

 September=Septembre=سبتمبر

 October=Octobre=أكتوبر

 November=Novembre=نوفمبر

 December=Décembre=ديسمبر​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (30 مارس 2009)

​le corps humain =The human body=    جسم الانسان

The Human Body = جسم الإنسان

Ma tête=My head=رأسي

 My eyes=Mes yeux=    عيناي 

My eye=Mon oeil=عيني 

My hands=Mes mains=يداي 

My hand=Ma main=يدي

 My feet=Mes pieds=قداماي

Mon pied=My foot=قدمي 

Mes orteils=My toes=أصابعي

 My toe=Mon orteil=إصبعي 

My arms=Mes bras=ذراعاي     

Mon bras=My arm=ذراعي 

Mes jambes=My legs=رجلاي

Ma jambe=My leg=رجلي

My fingers=Mes doigts=أصابعي 

My finger=Mon doigt=اصبعي 

My back=Mon dos=ظهري 

Mes genoux=My knees=ركبتاي 


Mon genou=My knee=ركبتي



​


----------



## ماريتا (1 أبريل 2009)

_ميرسى ليكى يا كوكى انتى وكليمو_
_ربنا يعوض تعبكم_​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (1 أبريل 2009)

ماريتا قال:


> _ميرسى ليكى يا كوكى انتى وكليمو_
> _ربنا يعوض تعبكم_​




​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (1 أبريل 2009)

​
 couleurs  = Colors  =     الالوان

Blanc=White=أبيض

Noir=Black=أسود 

Bleu=Blue=أزرق 

Vert=Green=أخضر     

Jaune=Yellow=أصفر

Orange=Orange=برتقالي

Marron=Brown=بني

Violet=Purple=قرمزي

Rose=Pink=قرنفلي

Doré=Golden=ذهبي

Argenté=Silver=فضي

Gris=Grey=رصاصي 

Foncé=Dark=غامق

Clair=Fair=فاتح​


​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (1 أبريل 2009)

​ 
*Some Animals= Quelquesanimaux=
بعض** الحيوانات*​

 Un cheval=A horse=حصان 

 Un cochon=A pig=خنزير

 Un lapin=A rabbit=أرنب

 Un oiseau=A bird=طائر 

 A dog=Un chien=كلب 

 a cat=Un chat=قطة

 Un mouton=A sheep=خروف 

 Une vache=A cow=بقرة 

 A Duck=Un canard=بطة     

 Un elephant=An elephant=فيل 

 A bear=Un ours=دب 

 Un poisson=A fish=سمكة

 Un papillon=A butterfly=فراشة

 Un singe=A monkey / ape=قرد 

 A frog=Une grenouille=ضفدعة     

 Une souris=A mouse=فأر 

 A bee=Une abeille=نحلة 

 A snake=Un serpent=ثعبان
​

​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (2 أبريل 2009)

​
 *Vêtements=Clothes=ملابس*​​*
** Une chemise=A shirt=قميص *​* 
** Un jean=A jean=جينز *



*    A sock=Une chaussette=جروب *


* Une chaussure=A shoe=حذاء*


* Un gant=A glove=قفاز*


* A scarf=Un cache-nez=وشاح *


* Une jupe=A skirt=تنورة*


*  A dress=Une robe=ثوب*


* Un manteau=A coat=سترة **

*
* Une veste=A jacket=جاكيت*


* Un pull over=A jumper=بولوفر*


​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (2 أبريل 2009)

​*
 In Town=En ville =في المدينة

A street=Une rue=شارع 

The pavement=Le trottoir=رصيف 

A shop=Un magasin=محل

The town hall=La mairie=وسط البلد

The church=L'église=الكنيسة

 A house =Une maison=البيت 

A flat =Un appartement=الشقة 

A yard=une cour=الفناء

A balcony=Un balcon=الشرفة 

An alley=Une allée=الزقاق 

A path=Un chemin=الطريق 

A garden=Un jardin=الحديقة

A phone box=Une cabine téléphonique=كابينة تليفون 

The post office=La poste=مكتب البريد

 A bus station=Un arrêt bus=محطة الأوتوبيس

 A park=Un parc=ميدان النزهة

The supermarket=Le supermarché=سوبر ماركت 

A road=Une route=طريق 

A dead end=Une impasse=طريق مسدود

 A car park=Un parking=موقف للسيارة



​*


----------



## porio (5 أبريل 2009)

ميرسى على مجهودكم يا جماعة
بجد مجهود راااااااااااااائع
انا كمان خريجة تربية لغة فرنسية
بجد الموضوع كان مفأجاة جميلة 

ميرسى لتعبكو وربنا يباركك ياكوكى ياقمر
وميرسى يا كليمو


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (5 أبريل 2009)

porio قال:


> ميرسى على مجهودكم يا جماعة
> بجد مجهود راااااااااااااائع
> انا كمان خريجة تربية لغة فرنسية
> بجد الموضوع كان مفأجاة جميلة
> ...



شكرا ليكى يا بوريو على وجودك الجميل


----------



## Tota Christ (5 أبريل 2009)

شكرا على مجهودكم الجميل وتعبكم ربنا يبارككم


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (5 أبريل 2009)

Tota Christ قال:


> شكرا على مجهودكم الجميل وتعبكم ربنا يبارككم



ميرسى ليكى يا Tota Christ


----------



## جيلان (8 أبريل 2009)

*يٌفك من التثبيت والتانى شكله جاى قريب متقلقيش ههههههههههه
ميرسى لمجهودك الحلو يا قمرة*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (8 أبريل 2009)

جيلان قال:


> *يٌفك من التثبيت والتانى شكله جاى قريب متقلقيش ههههههههههه
> ميرسى لمجهودك الحلو يا قمرة*



هههههههههههههههههههه
اوك يا جى جى​


----------



## ABOTARBO (17 أكتوبر 2010)

*موضوع حلو خااااااااااااااااااااالص 
لكن ياريت تضيفوا دروس اكثر توسعاً فى اللغة الفرنسية
ربنا يبارك خدمتكم*


----------



## النهيسى (20 أكتوبر 2010)

*Chère sœur

 SwEetY KoKeY 

Très beau sujet

Je vous remercie*​


----------

